# network help, seeing major bottleneck



## Easy Rhino (Sep 21, 2012)

below is a network map of all my devices. i have a 75mbit down and 35 mbit up connection. when going from B to L to M to N to Internet I get full speed and 15ms ping to a city 100 miles away. so no issues. however, if i am maxing out the download and i transfer files from D to M to L to B the internet download connection drops to about 200 KB/s while the internal file transfer sits at about 15 MB/s. this is baffling me.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 21, 2012)

What is M exactly? I'm assuming it is a router. My guess is that it is just being overloaded with the internal file transfer and internet transfer.

I'd connect D, E, F, and L into another gigabit switch, then connect that switch to M.  So any wired internal transfer stays off M.


----------



## Kalevalen (Sep 21, 2012)

what is the file copy speed while transferring data from D - M -L while downing loading vs not. also have you open any ports of B and D


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 21, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> What is M exactly? I'm assuming it is a router. My guess is that it is just being overloaded with the internal file transfer and internet transfer.
> 
> I'd connect D, E, F, and L into another gigabit switch, then connect that switch to M.  So any wired internal transfer stays off M.



M is a wireless router. one of those fancy (but older) d-link gaming routers. i forget the model number.

should i just buy a "switch" or should a buy another consumer grade gigabit router?




Kalevalen said:


> what is the file copy speed while transferring data from D - M -L while downing loading vs not. also have you open any ports of B and D



it seems like the file copy speed takes precedence over the internet speed when running from the same machine. 15MB/s is usually the peak for file transfers with or without downloading from the internet. B and D do not have any open ports to the internet.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 21, 2012)

Can you describe what L, M, and N are? Are they three routers?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 21, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Can you describe what L, M, and N are? Are they three routers?



yes sorry, routers.

edit: also ignore the arrows, those are just to show what connects to what.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 21, 2012)

Probably hte oldest router overloaded, as newtekie surmises. 

Personally, I'd have your "M & N" routers inside the network, and the "L" as the splitter, but again, depends on the hardware. It's jsut that having wireless in multiple links dow nthe chain creates security issues..not that you'd probably have issues, I'm jsut a bit emo about that stuff. My wireless signal abrely touches the house outside walls.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 21, 2012)

Here would be my topology. I would take the NON wireless gig router you have and make it the main. Then purchase a 16-24 port Gig switch. Then I would take your wireless N router and set as access point only. This would allow one router to control the whole subnet and make file transmissions to be less bottlenecked.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 21, 2012)

thanks, the issue is N is the ISPs cable modem/router so it has to be exposed to the internet. also, A,B,C are on a different floor than D,E,F which is why they are connected to separate routers. i only wanted to run 1 cat6 cable through the wall down into the basement rather than the 3.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 21, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> thanks, the issue is N is the ISPs cable modem/router so it has to be exposed to the internet. also, A,B,C are on a different floor than D,E,F which is why they are connected to separate routers. i only wanted to run 1 cat6 cable through the wall down into the basement rather than the 3.



Ok then I would purchase two 8 port switches to take out the extra routers and just use the Wireless N router/modem, 2 gig switches.


----------

